# Costco now selling a Cubbie Cadet 24 inch



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

They are selling this 24 inch thingie for $699, which is about $100 less than what Cub Cadet sells for on their website. Not a fan of all the plastic but looks like a decent machine, at least it doesn't have the piddly paddles! 

CubCadet - 2X? 24"


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

It's a nice smaller machine with some good features fo the money. However I found the one offered at Tractor Supply to have an easier chute but it is $100. More. I would check both if there is a Tractor Supply in your area.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I see the head light. What other features on there do you like? What size engine?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

It features a 208cc Cub Cadet engine manufactured by Zongshen. Additionally it also has trigger activated power steering, 4 way chute control and X-Trac tires. It is a feature rich machine for this price point.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't know about that machine. Looks like it takes way too many double A batteries!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

does the pallet come with it ? thats kindling for a week.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

nwcove said:


> does the pallet come with it ? thats kindling for a week.


That's kindling for the fire that the owner will light under it when the thing croaks right after the 10 day warranty expires.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I bet there are a lot of folks out there that would be happy with that snowblower


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Putting the name Cub Cadet on that thing doesn't change the fact that it's still just an MTD.Yes,there are many people who own MTD products and love them to death.I'm not one of them.Two members of my family bought MTD blowers and had nothing but problems with them-I know,I was the one who always had to work on them.

I took a pretty nice looking MTD blower once as a partial trade.My experience with that one was no better-I got rid of it quickly.

Just my opinion folks,but I wouldn't take the gift of a Cub Cadet/MTD blower.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I bet there are a lot of folks out there that would be happy with that snowblower


I agree!! Me personally I prefer Ariens,but hey what ever works for you,I'm sure there's a lot of cub cadet owners out there who are happy with their machines...that's why I don't bash anyone's brand..I see the top 3 brands have threads on here discussing issues with them.what I'm saying is not everyone can afford a $5000 Honda,even they can have some sort issues.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> It features a 208cc Cub Cadet engine manufactured by Zongshen. Additionally it also has trigger activated power steering, 4 way chute control and X-Trac tires. It is a feature rich machine for this price point.


Looks like 2 way chute control based on the absence of the chute deflector cable assembly

(which is a good thing since its pretty flimsy anyway)


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

Well I figure that MTD has come to stand for "*M*iddle of *T*he roa*D*". Not the high end machines that some only seem to want, but better than many of the made in China now being sold by general hardware stores. Plus parts are easy to get, while they're not for those cheap imports. The older of my two machines is a 10 year old MTD that has given me great service so far. Mind you, many of the problems reported nowadays are with the engines, and since about 2009 (when Tecumseh checked out) almost all engines are now imported from China, even on some of the high end brands. My MTD has the good ole Snow King which hasn't missed a beat. Take care of it, do the end of season routine (fuel stabilizer, squirt oil in the cylinder), live long and prosper! Mine is getting a paint job this next summer, and I'll be replacing it's individual stamped disk augers with ribbon augers while I'm at it.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I have that model and I've been very happy with it for the 3 years I've owned it. It does have a lot of nice features and is easy to use. The only thing I would change is to add a bit more power. It can bog down when in the really deep snow.
Everyone bashes the MTDs, but my last new Ariens had 2 things break the first month I owned it! This Cub Cadet has been 100% reliable.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

caddydaddy said:


> ....
> Everyone bashes the MTDs, but my last new Ariens had 2 things break the first month I owned it! This Cub Cadet has been 100% reliable.


You know,I stated how I feel about Cub Cadet/MTD earlier in this thread,but I have to say I went to Home Depot today,looked at two new Ariens blowers,and a few things about those machines turned me off,too.

They were both deluxe models-a 28 and a 30.I noticed they have huge impellers but a really tiny(and oddly shaped) opening for the shute.I can't see how all that snow can get out through that hole.How can these NOT clog with wet snow?

The other thing I thought was weird was the big black and silver knob on the dash.It's some kind of rotary knob.I didn't have my glasses with me so I couldn't figure out what it's supposed to do.What bothers me is that I have a shortwave radio that has that exact knob on it.Why is there a radio knob on a snowblower?What does it do?

I also saw pretty much the exact same Cub Cadet that's the subject of this post.It may have been at Lowes,I went to both stores-I can't remember.Anyway,I'll admit it looks better in person.The flimsy shute and rotator mechanism doesn't impress, but,for the price......
I know that blower wouldn't last more than one winter here(no exaggeration),but for a person with a nice paved or smooth gravel drive of moderate size,it would probably stand up OK.They had a real el-cheapo,Chinese-made POS sitting next to it,a "POWER-CLANK" or a "SMART-STROKE" or some dumb name like that.That waste of recycled soda bottles and beer cans made that Cub Cadet look like a Honda,I kid you not.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

New Throttle control knob?


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

I had the wrong glasses on so I couldn't read the control panel at all.Whatever it does,it turns very smoothly with no detents-like the volume control on a radio.

I haven't actually looked at new snowblowers(in person) in years.When I go in these stores I usually don't look at the power equipment.I don't care about Poulan,Homelite,Yardman or any of the cheap stuff.But when I saw the Ariens blowers,I had to take a look to see what's changed.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Mike C. said:


> You know,I stated how I feel about Cub Cadet/MTD earlier in this thread,but I have to say I went to Home Depot today,looked at two new Ariens blowers,and a few things about those machines turned me off,too.
> 
> They were both deluxe models-a 28 and a 30.I noticed they have huge impellers but a really tiny(and oddly shaped) opening for the shute.I can't see how all that snow can get out through that hole.How can these NOT clog with wet snow?
> 
> ...


I believe that knobs is the throttle for the EFI


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I would take that Cub. I know it is not the top end but if you treat it right it should treat you right.

What is the bucket width? If it is a 28 or 30 the engine is a bit undersized.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I would take that Cub. I know it is not the top end but if you treat it right it should treat you right.
> 
> What is the bucket width? If it is a 28 or 30 the engine is a bit undersized.


24 inch so the 208cc will be more than adequate. I have a 212cc on a 28 inch repowered Montgomery Ward 8/26 Unitrol made by Gilson and it works well with the Predator engine


----------

